# How do I know when to apply a skim coat?



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a video I made of a few skim coating projects where I show my top 5 remodeling scenarios where you might need to apply a skim coat to the walls or ceilings. It goes from wallpaper removal, getting rid of an ugly texture, after drywall or ceiling repair, covering up a painted popcorn ceiling and even skim coating new drywall. 

Let me know what you think?:thumbsup:

Thanks for watching! -Paul


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

You make it look so easy.

Nice job Paul!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I had to look at your channel to see where this fits in. It's just right for yiur target audIence, IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My shoulders hurt just watching this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Warren said:


> You make it look so easy.
> 
> Nice job Paul!


Thank you Warren.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden view said:


> My shoulders hurt just watching this.


That's why I keep my eyes closed when I skim ceilings, too painful to watch.:whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> I had to look at your channel to see where this fits in. It's just right for yiur target audIence, IMO.:thumbsup:


Believe it or not my target audience is pretty much split 50/50 Contractors vs. Advanced DIY'ers.
I recently did a poll on my YouTube Community page that got over 200 people to vote on just this:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

well you left out several key points....

the colorful dialogue between the applicator, the pan and the mud.:whistling

failing to point out the average guy will need 2.5x the amount of mud estimated for the job...:laughing:

what is the method that keeps the majority of your mud on the ceiling?...usually most ends up on the floor, the side of the pan or the applicators arm as he tries to catch the mud....:clap:

it would be most appreciated if you could provide one on one instruction...especially on the popcorn ceiling skim....:thumbsup:

you do make it look awful easy....

but then most pros do when demonstrating their trade....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Yup this is exactly why I call my drywall sub when I need anything done! Even at my new shop I needed 5 sheets taped and textured.... most of the time I drank whiskey and watched him!!!! Money well spent!!!!!!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

great video Paul! I'll be using some of your tips next week


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish I had the ability to do that so easily.....wait a minute no I'm glad I can't do it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Believe it or not my target audience is pretty much split 50/50 Contractors vs. Advanced DIY'ers.
> I recently did a poll on my YouTube Community page that got over 200 people to vote on just this:



I caught that when I went back and looked at the 10 comments on your video. Definitely a mix. I just always think because I do it so much, everyone knows how to do it and when it's a good solution.:laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

what make its that trowel with the blue handle? I want it


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice vid. It prompted me to watch several others from your channel, for some reason. :laughing: 

If I may ask, what do you get out of doing them?

One thing you might want to do it mention every product you're using, or at least how you mix them, etc. Was the all-purpose "midwieght", etc...does it matter? Chit chat like that.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

cedarboarder said:


> what make its that trowel with the blue handle? I want it




It’s a Kobalt. Haha... I had picked it up at Lowes when I was in a pinch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

AustinDB said:


> great video Paul! I'll be using some of your tips next week


That's awesome Austin!:thumbup: Let me know how your skim coating project turns out. -Paul


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I can do it way quicker than that, 5 gallon bucket of USG take 1/3 out at the rest with water, mix up so it’s nice and thin , Light and M 100 shove it into the middle of the can and leave the room... go back into room after large boom ...Touch up as needed.

J/k

Nice job Paul


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> It’s a Kobalt. Haha... I had picked it up at Lowes when I was in a pinch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks comfortable. I hold the handle the same way as you with fingers on the blade. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ksc1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Someday you boys down south will figure it out. I haven't used drywall in 25 years...
DIAMOND Veneer Plaster in a one-coat application system.


https://youtu.be/e1JjSLsZJIo?t=5


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Very little veneer plastering us done around here. I was tsught by a 38 year union plasterer, and he did mist of his wirk out of state.

Regional differences.


----------

